# Swollen armpits on my leopard gecko? please help



## rebecfev (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey guys,Today i woke up and checked on my leos and one of them had swollen armpits? like little swollen bubbles? dont suppose anybody know why this is and what i should do about it? just want to see if theres anything i can do to help instead of going to vets but if i need to i must certainly will go! thanks guys  x


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Most likely calcium pockets. Nothing to worry about but cant really tell without pictures to be honest


----------



## rebecfev (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey thanks for the reply so fast. How do i upload a pic? I will try and take one now...


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

rebecfev said:


> Hey thanks for the reply so fast. How do i upload a pic? I will try and take one now...


Use photo bucket, copy the photo Direct Link.
Click the button with the mountains in the tool bar on here and paste the link in the box that pops up 

11/15 of mine have them to one extent or another; just calcium pockets, it looks like their arm pits are full of air.


----------



## rebecfev (Sep 21, 2012)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Use photo bucket, copy the photo Direct Link.
> Click the button with the mountains in the tool bar on here and paste the link in the box that pops up
> 
> 11/15 of mine have them to one extent or another; just calcium pockets, it looks like their arm pits are full of air.



i cant get a pic of her!! shes on a mission! i will upload tomorrow, how do i get rid of the little pockets filled with air? dont give her as much calcium? somebody else said to me they are there because she could be overweight??? is that true???


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

rebecfev said:


> i cant get a pic of her!! shes on a mission! i will upload tomorrow, how do i get rid of the little pockets filled with air? dont give her as much calcium? somebody else said to me they are there because she could be overweight??? is that true???


You don't get rid of them!
They are a good thing!
None of my Leos are overweight! Without a photo we can't tell if yours is, but the calcium pockets are a good thing.
They are also known as vitamin pockets.
Some people think they are fat pockets.
I was told that a vet syringed the contents from someone's geckos air pockets and discovered it was actually a liquid and calcium rich. I don't know how true that story is.
Most larger breeders like their Leos to have them, it also gives them a boost and reserves if they fast for a bit.
You will probably find they disappear and reappear at random.
They are also good when females ovulate as that saps their body of calcium, so it's good to have reserves.


The first time I noticed them on one of my girls, I panicked. 
I only started to get them on my lot after I switched to Repashy and all of mine are a million times healthier since I switched to that.


----------



## pussmunky (Jan 23, 2012)

how much calcium do you give her?

tbh i used to leave a milk bottle cap in with them, and dust locusts with calci + d3 on a weekend, never noticed this on either of them but dont think that itll affect her


----------



## rebecfev (Sep 21, 2012)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> You don't get rid of them!
> They are a good thing!
> None of my Leos are overweight! Without a photo we can't tell if yours is, but the calcium pockets are a good thing.


oh really?? ok, just thought that if they werent there before they shouldnt be there now. No, shes definitely not overweight, shes a good healthy weight, nice tail. I have a bigger leo than her and she hasnt got them, so musnt be the weight.
Thanks, i just looked at your facebook page, do u rescue animals? or just love them and buy them?? i see u have many dogs too!!


----------



## rebecfev (Sep 21, 2012)

pussmunky said:


> how much calcium do you give her?
> 
> tbh i used to leave a milk bottle cap in with them, and dust locusts with calci + d3 on a weekend, never noticed this on either of them but dont think that itll affect her


not alot really!! i just dip her food into a pot of calcium and then put them in her dish!


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

rebecfev said:


> oh really?? ok, just thought that if they werent there before they shouldnt be there now. No, shes definitely not overweight, shes a good healthy weight, nice tail. I have a bigger leo than her and she hasnt got them, so musnt be the weight.
> Thanks, i just looked at your facebook page, do u rescue animals? or just love them and buy them?? i see u have many dogs too!!


Some Leo's use calcium and vitamins faster than others; so I guess not all will develop them.


Facebook, we do rescue sometimes, with the intention of rehoming, most of the time they don't leave 

I do buy most of them, my Leos, all bar Luna who was a re-home, are bought 

Logan and Flossie (dogs) are rescues 
So is the Iggy


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Sorry i didnt get back to you as i had to run off to deal with my kids lol.

If they are looking like they are filled with air then i agree with all the previous posts that they are calcium pockets and are a good sign that your leo is healthy.
My first gecko only developed them recently despite him always having calcium and my wifes developed hers very quickly.
Fortunatly due to previous posters on this forum asking about them i knew what they were. They will deflat and disappear on their own as the gecko needs more or less calcuim. (Both my geckos dont have them atm).

I use repashy calcium plus on all the bugs i feed and always have a lucozade bottle top with pure calcium in it. (I found the milk bottle top was too shallow and they kicked it over too often). They do lick the pure calcium dust so i know they get enough from both.

As i said its normal and your looking at a well stocked leo with calcium so no risk of MBD developing :2thumb:


----------

